# A rescue near me is in zoning trouble...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope the town will work with this family. They are doing a good thing and actually saving the county money. The county doesnt have to spend the money on those animals picked up by animal control. Hopefully town folks will step up and stand up to the gov't and back the couple.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Government is useless, they cause more headache over their own stupidity than any benefit they provide their citizens. But, someone had to have complained to the city or they would never have known about this little rescue effort.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Government is useless, they cause more headache over their own stupidity than any benefit they provide their citizens. But, someone had to have complained to the city or they would never have known about this little rescue effort.


That was my thought too. Is this more about the pet goats than the rescue efforts? It sounds like they aren't keeping rescues on their property for long, having available foster homes and adoptive families. Perhaps building a barn for the goats is the reason somebody is complaining.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------

